# new to IBS and with lots of questions!



## 20782 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm an 18 year old college freshman 1500 miles away from home. I never had any GI problems until right after christmas break this year. Since then, it seems like whatever I eat gives me a really bad stomach ache. I've gone from 107 lbs at Christmas to 92 lbs on monday (I'm 5'3") and I'm really trying to put weight back on but I'm getting very frustrated because I feel like nothing works. I had a colonoscopy last friday and since then my stomach's been sticking out and I've been constipated, really bloated and gas-y. Is this normal? My doctor doesn't know if it's IBS or not. I've tested negative for celiac's, and nothing's shown up so far concerning parasitology tests. I'm sick of the catty comments from girls and of no longer being able to enjoy eating. I would really really appreciate any tips, suggestions, or support that anyone has to offer!


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dominique-Welcome! It's good the doctors haven't for sure said IBS yet, because there is a lot of other things it could be. I'm going the whole nine yards with my bloating and nausea. Try testing everything...allergies (IgG & IgE), stool, blood, SIBO, ulcers, bloackages, ect...you'd be surprised what things could show up that they may not have considered. -Miranda


----------



## 22261 (Mar 27, 2007)

i also have not been told I exactly have IBS. But it seems so exact to it. I had gastro in january and since then i havnt been the same with these symptoms you all speak of. Is this how you all got it? by an infection to begin with or?ive had the allergy tests, for celiac etc


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Dominique,Symptoms sound much like IBS with the exception of weight loss (it is not an IBS symptom). However, the process of IBS diagnosing consists of elimination of other conditions with similar symptoms, so it may take a time to be diagnosed with IBS.At first it may be a good thing to try to find out what foods trigger your symptoms.There is a lot of helpful information on this forum.


----------



## 20088 (Apr 11, 2007)

I definitely know how you feel! I'm about 5'7" and my sophomore year of highschool (I'm almost 21 now) I dropped down to about 110 pounds. Rumors raged about how I "must be" anorexic since I was so skinny at my height...WRONG! I just had chronic diahrrea every time I ate accompanied with bloating, gas, and severe pain! I have since gained weight but there are still rumors! Now everyone thinks I'm pregnant since I am usually so bloated! It is frustrating like you said, a lot of people just don't understand. Friends get together and go out to dinner and have a blast while I sit at the table and worry whether or not I'll get sick! I have understanding friends but it's still uncomfortable! You have a long road ahead of you, but keep your chin up. I can tell you, did your doctor ever suggest something like Zoloft or anything like that? Since you started having these problems since you've been away from home could you have anxiety induced IBS? Good luck!


----------



## 20782 (Mar 21, 2007)

I know that weight loss isn't technically a symptom of IBS, but if I can't eat from the pain...I'm going to lose weight. I know that stress compounds everything that's going on but I've always done fine away from home before. Good news is that my exams end this week and then I get to go home for the summer which will be wonderful. It's just frustrating having people say things like "well, why can't you just eat" or imply that it's pyschological when I have no control over it. I went to see a gastroenterologist who didn't seem to have much faith in the low-dosage anti-depressant treatment but we'll see. I was wondering if anyone else had tried things like abdominal cat scans or x-rays to rule out other things, because he suggested those too. Thanks for all your support!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Some good replies from people here!Can you try eating something small, like yogarts or something, just to keep you going when you feel sick?There are always drinks you can try, which have 300-400 calories in each called "Fortisip" and "Ensure" and things like that which would not cause you to lose weight if you have a few a day (you probably need about 1500 calories a day. They taste foul though, ill warn you now!Why don't you call the doctors office and ask about your problems since the colonoscopy and see what they say?


----------

